# Vertical Cedar Channel Rustic..



## RISENRUN (Nov 7, 2006)

OK...I would never call myself a sider but am thinking about putting some vertical cedar channel rustic siding on my house. 

It presently has a sweet layer of asbestos siding with a trim board of 1/2 ply to build it out some and 3/4 brown board sheathing. I have full intention of pulling off the asbestos and 1/2 trim pieces. But would like to keep the brown board.

HAHA..here is where I get flaky... I'm thinking of some horizontal furring strips with some 3/4" foam board to the open areas then apply the vertical cedar..?? or should I tyvek or put another type of house wrap..? 

Man I should just stick with doors and stairs???


----------



## RISENRUN (Nov 7, 2006)

Great!!!


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Channel rustic was real big here in the 80's. It is a real maintenance problem in the Colorado sun. ..I never liked vertical or diagonal channel rustic because it doesn't shed water well so house wrap for sure. .. Not trying to talk you out of it but around here I can stucco a house for about the same price as cedar.


----------

